
Arctic sea extent loss in the last 24 hours - fransr
https://twitter.com/zlabe/status/800003255946264576
======
CarolineW
I posted a similar story 11 hours ago. It got 71 points and 23 comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12992777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12992777)

Then it got flagged into oblivion:

[http://hnrankings.info/12992777](http://hnrankings.info/12992777)

------
nwrk
Wow. Even the second tweet with numbers [1]. Total last 5 day change is -77542
km^2

[1]
[https://twitter.com/ZLabe/status/800003796902391808](https://twitter.com/ZLabe/status/800003796902391808)

